# Selling house in UK and buying in USA - funds transfer question



## Shipresa (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello, we are selling our UK house and moving to USA.

Of course this means a chunk of money in Sterling - what or how do 'move' money without destroying rates of exchange?

This would also include any of our savings accounts, etc.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

Shipresa said:


> Hello, we are selling our UK house and moving to USA.
> 
> Of course this means a chunk of money in Sterling - what or how do 'move' money without destroying rates of exchange?
> 
> ...


Good afternoon.

We moved our house purchase money to the States with First Direct (HSBC) last October in a direct transfer.

I had checked the exchange rate (not tourist rate) a few minutes before phoning and the rate given was almost exactly the same. I commented on this and was told that the more you move the nearer the daily 'spot' rate you get.

All we were charged was £35 for the whole thing. It took a few hours for the money to be in our account. It was certainly there the same day.

I am sure that there are other methods of transfer but this really worked well for us and I liked the security of using my own bank.

Best wishes

Richard


----------

